# Looking for Slide Top Boxes



## Cyoke (Mar 2, 2014)

I am looking for someone to make and supply me with boxes for nib holders that I turn. I don't have the time to make the boxes myself and hoping I can source it out. I would expect to need 20 or so at a time. If the pricing is reasonable I may be interested in shorter length boxes as well in addition to the long ones.

Here is what I am looking for…

- Wooden Slide Top Boxes made of pine, poplar or similar
- 1/4" thick walls with a 1/8" thick sliding lid (solid wood)
- I prefer the corners be joined using a simple box (finger) joint
- I would like a lid that has a finger pull cut into the surface as well (like this box has)
- Exterior dimensions would need to be 14" long x 1.5" - 2" tall x 1.75" - 2" wide

Here is a quick box I threw together using butt joints just to test dimensions and fitment just to give you an idea of what I am looking for. (I'll take care of the interior stuff, just need the shell made)

Box Example

I would be willing to do the glue up if someone just wanted to cut the pieces. If you're interested, message me or email at the below email address with pricing and I would like to either see a picture of a box you make or purchase one as a sample before committing to a quantity.

Thanks,
Chris
yokepen at gmail.com

(replace the "at" with the @ symbol)


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

I would have to believe that there will be a dozen takers here. Good luck.


----------



## Kjuly (May 28, 2009)

Hello Chris,
E-mail sent.
Keith


----------



## EastLake (Mar 11, 2014)

Hi, Chris.

I will send an email presently if you haven't already got takers for this project. I have tons of cherry that would make great material for these boxes, with plenty of character. The only thing I can see, off the bat, is the lids being 1/8" doesn't give much for a finger pull on the lid. I would recommend bumping up the wall thickness to 3/8 or 1/2" and giving 1/4" for the lid to get the carving for the finger pull. Your thoughts?


----------

